# DereK front squat knne sleeves belt  800lbs!



## turbobusa (Mar 30, 2014)

Derek 800lb front squat belt and knee sleeves - YouTube

Now this is badass!!!!! Holy f--k!      T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 30, 2014)

Man that was impressive! The upper back strength just to hold that weight up there is incredible. 

Hawk


----------



## MattG (Mar 30, 2014)

He didnt struggle with that even a little bit either


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 31, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Man that was impressive! The upper back strength just to hold that weight up there is incredible.
> 
> Hawk



Well when you and the boy wonder come back..........it's gonna be fun.
T


----------



## psych (Mar 31, 2014)

We all gave him shit about that....
Me "Nice squat bro!!"
Derek "Thanks man!"
Me "How the fuck you front squa more than you deadlift?!?!"
Derek " fuck "
Me "Hey guys Derek is here!!!"
Everyone else "How the fuck don't you deadlift that much!!"
Derek " Fuck you guys"
LOL  Love ya big D!!!


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 31, 2014)

Jealous and impressed all at the same time!


----------



## MattG (Mar 31, 2014)

psych said:


> We all gave him shit about that....
> Me "Nice squat bro!!"
> Derek "Thanks man!"
> Me "How the fuck you front squa more than you deadlift?!?!"
> ...



Is this the same "Big D" on anasci? Just wondering, it is a common nickname...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 31, 2014)

No matt...not same person .wrong stature. Lol..


----------



## MattG (Mar 31, 2014)

Gotcha. Had to ask tho.lol


----------



## turbobusa (May 5, 2014)

This is the lift that is just unreal . I wonder how many reading this could even just unrack it and stand ready? I mean without needing some medical intervention following. T


----------



## Magnus82 (May 5, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> This  is just unreal . I wonder how many reading this could even just unrack it and stand ready? I mean without needing some medical intervention following. T



That if freaking insane!   I couldn't unrack it on my back!  UNREAL!!!


----------

